# Fave things to do in your town/city?



## Denise1952 (Jan 10, 2016)

I have been looking at the "things to do" in Crescent City CA, my new home, and found one thing I would really enjoy for sure.  I think a lot of you fellers may like these things as well! (I know what you're thinking, lol).  But here's the skinny on it:

http://www.northernknights.us/page2.php

Here's a cool video too of parts of the cruise-in.  Well, couldn't find a video of late, but here's a 2010, not a really good vid):

oops, one sec.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 10, 2016)

I don't know about all the goin' on in that California, but here in Long Pond, PA.; since it's winter, we don't even hear the grass grow.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 10, 2016)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I don't know about all the goin' on in that California, but here in Long Pond, PA.; since it's winter, we don't even hear the grass grow.



You could just say something that is neat about your hometown, or where you live now I mean  I'm glad we don't hear the grass grow either, that would drive me nuts.  Oh yeah, I already am nuts


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 10, 2016)

Where we live it's an even divide between urban sprawl and Trader Joes. Half of town is working poor or begging at the bus stops and the other half spend their days at yoga or ordering the nanny around. We fall in the middle. Something exceptional though is about three towns over...one of the most beautiful public libraries I have ever seen. I'm there at least once a week.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 10, 2016)

No, happy medium hey Fur.  The library sounds wonderful


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 10, 2016)

My favorite thing is taking a daily walk in the nearby park, recent pic here with small deer.







My furkid enjoys the park too.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 10, 2016)

Walking is always my fave thing these days SB.  How far is your nearest town/city?  denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 10, 2016)

I live in the suburbs, everything is right here, the pics are in a state park.  I agree, walking is the best, I try to do it every day.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 10, 2016)

Here's a video someone posted on Youtube, of the 2014 Phelan Phun Days parade, held around the end of September in Phelan, Calif.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 10, 2016)

I live in a touristy town, my favorite thing is doing what many come to this town for, to visit the beaches.  I moved here specifically for easy access to a variety of beaches.  It was something I visited the beaches some 10 or so months out of the year up till my back issues worsened, but, still going to the beaches are my favorite places to visit here.  There are of course many more things to do and visit in the area, but, the beaches are my favorite thing to take in, the art, festivals, weekly free concerts are nice too.  There's so much more I wish I could participate in.

Below some older pics.

2014 free concert
View attachment 25558


Drum circle every Sunday on the beach

View attachment 25556







2013 or 2014
View attachment 25554


This goes back to 2012 or 2013

View attachment 25555

I of course have pics of other activities around town.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 11, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> Here's a video someone posted on Youtube, of the 2014 Phelan Phun Days parade, held around the end of September in Phelan, Calif.



LOL, oh what a blast  I love these lil gigs  I hadn't heard of Phelan but I'm originally from Oregon and don't know CA that well 

Thanks for this Thomas


----------



## Greeneyes (Jan 15, 2016)

I live near Seattle, so there is a lot to do. We have mountains, beaches, desert in eastern Wa., etc. My favorite thing to do is just hop in the car with the hub and explore.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 15, 2016)

Greeneyes said:


> I live near Seattle, so there is a lot to do. We have mountains, beaches, desert in eastern Wa., etc. My favorite thing to do is just hop in the car with the hub and explore.



Seattle is such a beautiful city.  I have seen it, parts of, only passing by when headed for the San Juans, and used to live in Bellingham  I love riding the Ferry, and did that way back when, as well.  Lately, I rode one from Port Angeles to Vancouver BC


----------



## Greeneyes (Jan 15, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> Seattle is such a beautiful city.  I have seen it, parts of, only passing by when headed for the San Juans, and used to live in Bellingham  I love riding the Ferry, and did that way back when, as well.  Lately, I rode one from Port Angeles to Vancouver BC



Hi Denise....yes riding the ferries is fun, something the hub and I should do again with our grandkids.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 15, 2016)

Greeneyes said:


> Hi Denise....yes riding the ferries is fun, something the hub and I should do again with our grandkids.



I have a dream to do the "Inside Passage" one day  I am reading a mystery series that take place on a fictitious Island called Mysteries of Sparrow Island, but the authors are so familiar with the area, you can just tell of course denise


----------



## Greeneyes (Jan 15, 2016)

I hope your dream comes true, Denise...the book sounds very mysterious!


----------



## Yaya (Jan 15, 2016)

The town I live in has festivals every week/weekend. It is called the music capital of the United States (which I disagree on). To me it's just a big 24/7 get drunk and party town. Because there is always a festivals going on, there is always something to do here.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 16, 2016)

Yaya said:


> The town I live in has festivals every week/weekend. It is called the music capital of the United States (which I disagree on). To me it's just a big 24/7 get drunk and party town. Because there is always a festivals going on, there is always something to do here.




I think that's Branson, not sure though  I didn't google it.  I have a nephew that's lived there for years, and plays backup for some of the best.  I don't do half the things that goes on wherever I've lived.  I wouldn't mind festivals but if they are every weekend I would get bored with it for sure


----------

